# Bios - Booteinstellungen ändern



## IvettGross (29. März 2005)

Hallo, 

ich hoffe mal, daß ich hier richtig poste... 

Bei meinem Notebook ist die Einstellung so gemacht, daß es beim Hochfahren erst von CD-Rom, dann von der Festplatte und dann erst von Diskette startet. Nun wollte ich die Einstellung so vornehmen, daß zu allererst von Diskette gestartet wird, falls eine drin ist - ist ja nie verkehrt wenn man was über Startdiskette machen muß  
Ich bin also ins Bios (Phoenix Bios) und wollte unter dem Register "Boot" die momentane Einstellung ändern. Dort steht, daß ich mit + oder - die einzelnen "Devices" nach oben oder unten verschieben kann. Bei mir tut sich diesbezüglich allerdings nicht - es kommt nur ein Piep-Laut aber alles bleibt wie es ist. Hatte es auch - wie es in der Help-Datei steht - mit F5 und F6 probiert aber das ist das gleiche in Grün. 

Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann, bzw. wie ich das sonst noch ändern könnte? 

Freue mich über jede Hilfe


----------

